# Am I missing something (late model Schwinn)?



## tacochris (Feb 18, 2021)

How is this bike getting so many bids at this starting price?
I dont do anything past 1960 so maybe its just not my thing but it looks like a super late model bike.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=184663832732


I just noticed the starting price was 199 but 13 bids on a bike I probably wouldnt look at twice just startled me I guess.  I sound like a vintage snob but Im really just curious.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 18, 2021)

1 bidder bid 7 times. either a buddy of the owner or a numb nut who does not understand how the bidding process works. I don't know what those are worth, but it looks to be a nice bike in good shape.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 18, 2021)

tacochris said:


> How is this bike getting so many bids at this starting price?




Take a close look it is a very clean cruiser ,quite nice paint. A real Chicago Schwinn is always in demand especially one set up with front and rear break capabilities. That being said it will sell for more then it is worth. Some people do not realize there are other venues to buy vintage bikes. I want one of those but I will wait and it will come to me.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 18, 2021)

Where its at now $355 is a reasonable-ish price. Decent shipping but we will see where it ends up


----------



## tacochris (Feb 18, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Take a close look it is a very clean cruiser ,quite nice paint. A real Chicago Schwinn is always in demand especially one set up with front and rear break capabilities. That being said it will sell for more then it is worth. Some people do not realize there are other venues to buy vintage bikes. I want one of those but I will wait and it will come to me.



I guess Im kinda spoiled then and have just become jaded to the "market".  ....or maybe I dont have many friends who are newbies to the scene.  I saw the 80's ACS hubs but I have a set of those I nearly had to give away so that couldnt be it.  

I could just think of alot nicer (older) bikes to buy for nearly 400 bucks!  haha  .....for $100 more, there is a really beautiful survivor tank-model Hornet for sale local to me.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 18, 2021)

tacochris said:


> I could just think of alot nicer (older) bikes to buy for nearly 400 bucks! haha .....for $100 more, there is a really beautiful survivor tank-model Hornet for sale




I hear you on that, $400 worth of klunker parts is a lot more fun.


----------



## tacochris (Feb 18, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I hear you on that, $400 worth of klunker parts is a lot more fun.



I think my observations make me sound like a bike snob....but Ive just been doing this so long and Ive seen bikes THAT clean go unsold in my local area for $150 bucks.  
I was curious more than anything if I was missing it being some special edition or something like that ya know?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 18, 2021)

tacochris said:


> I think my observations make me sound like a bike snob.




No snobbery, you call it like you see it. Different places have better selection. I wish they went unsold  around here. Feebay is Always going to be overpriced, you get people bidding on objects they have never seen in person and fear they never will. Panic buying kinda, I do it with doughnuts and ice cream all the time haha


----------



## phantom (Feb 18, 2021)

tacochris said:


> I guess Im kinda spoiled then and have just become jaded to the "market".  ....or maybe I dont have many friends who are newbies to the scene.  I saw the 80's ACS hubs but I have a set of those I nearly had to give away so that couldnt be it.
> 
> I could just think of alot nicer (older) bikes to buy for nearly 400 bucks!  haha  .....for $100 more, there is a really beautiful survivor tank-model Hornet for sale local to me.



I could get real interested in a beautiful survivor tank Hornet, especially if it's a DeLuxe, in that price range. Could yoi PM me the info on it?  Thanks


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 21, 2021)

tacochris said:


> go unsold in my local area for $150 bucks.




Well it ended up going for that $355+ shipping. More then we would pay but at least someone is getting into older bikes.If i had it Klunker it would become.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 21, 2021)

*What Are You Missing*​
There are many people that collect these Cruisers and the sell prices on eBay have been high for well over a decade. This one is interesting if you follow the production time on the last bikes to roll out of Chicago. After the strike Schwinn must have been somewhat crippled if you note the serial stamping dates and the actual build dates on the head badges. December 1980 serial numbers (stamped during the strike) were used at least half way thru 1981. This piece has a November 1981 serial number stamping and it wasn't built until May 12, 1982, at least 163 days after the head tube was stamped with a serial number. It's also in decent condition. 
















Why does a beat up mid 60's Sting Ray frame sell for $375? 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1964-schwinn-stingray-bicycle-frame-/324485516095?campid=5335809022


----------



## Oilit (Feb 21, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> *What Are You Missing*​
> There are many people that collect these Cruisers and the sell prices on eBay have been high for well over a decade. This one is interesting if you follow the production time on the last bikes to roll out of Chicago. After the strike Schwinn must have been somewhat crippled if you note the serial stamping dates and the actual build dates on the head badges. December 1980 serial numbers (stamped during the strike) were used at least half way thru 1981. This piece has a November 1981 serial number stamping and it wasn't built until May 12, 1982, at least 163 days after the head tube was stamped with a serial number. It's also in decent condition.
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a little surprised they were still using forged forks that late into 1982, and using one with the caliper hole on a single speed! Maybe they were clearing out the parts stocks before the shut-down.


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 21, 2021)

tacochris said:


> How is this bike getting so many bids at this starting price?
> I dont do anything past 1960 so maybe its just not my thing but it looks like a super late model bike.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=184663832732
> ...




An Original 1981/2 Gold version, Studded balloons, complete {Missing rear reflecter?] as is, hardly used. Yup, You're missing, not simply of newer  1979-81 Balloon Schwinn, dem cruisers seem to hold those prices well.  But 1 more thing, personally, not that I've seen em all, nowhere close. But, I've seen just a couple with gold decal 83/4-5  SchwMurry's with tube fork. However, this is the 1st complete all original, Chicago built,  'Gold Trimmed'  I've seen on the net:





















Pretty danged nice condition and I expect

One dam hard version to find too.  I got no more space and time for this otherwise, definitely a MUST have for those who really dig em.


----------



## sworley (Feb 21, 2021)

This is the same bike as the one I sold a number of years ago. Mine sold for a similar price, IIRC. 








						M.Y. 1983 or 1984 poor visual w no SN- is this a late Chicago built Schwinn? | All Things Schwinn
					

Hi all,  I thought there was a thread already about the last of the Chicago Schwinns but I could not find it. My apologies for creating a new thread on the topic.  So, I was recently going through some old photos on a USB and came across this bike I bought and sold in 2013. I do not recall the...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 21, 2021)

sworley said:


> This is the same bike as the one I sold a number of years ago. Mine sold for a similar price, IIRC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but, not cactly as, yours had the  Murray tube fork. Topic has blade fork. And while not easy to tell but topic fork and chain guard are gold tone too. Yours would have been an 83/4. However yours does point to a tight time line B/C, about the only difference between the two, without knowing how the stay joints are fit,  is different forks. I seen Gold versions with tube fork but never blade fork and never a blade with   gold colored graphic. For that fork alone, me tinks it's one for the books.


----------

